# Birmingham's 2010 Bowling For Bullies. Benefiting Bama Bully Rescue!!!



## Terica (Apr 22, 2010)

What better way to show your support for the pit bull breed and those who save them than to gather at Vestavia Bowl in Vestavia Hills Al. with a group of like minded people? This event will directly benefit Bama Bully Rescue. 

Details: 

Date- Mid June, exact date to be announced at a later time. 

Place- Vestavia Bowl, Vestavia Hills Al. 

Cost- $20 per person. This includes 2 hours of lane time (5 per lane) and shoe rental 

Why- To help Alabama's only Bully Breed specific rescue. 

Show your support for Bama Bully Rescue and meet like minded Bully owners in your area. 

100% of the profit from this event will go to Bama Bully Rescue. 

To r.s.v.p. please contact- Richard Burgess at [email protected] aol.com


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol wow didnt even know they did that. you can tell I dont go to the birmingham area alot. If i bowled Id be there but I dont sorry. They do one with Pool or a BBQ ill be there  lol


----------



## Terica (Apr 22, 2010)

The idea came from BTK having the Bowling for Bullies for the Atlanta Bullypalooza. Thought it was a great way to raise funds for the shelters/ rescues. So hoping to get some interest to benefit the Bama Bully Rescue, they do a great job for the bully breeds.


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

lol well let us know when you nail down a date and i will pass it on i have had two days in the last four months so i dont think i will make it but i will do what i can to help you out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Birmingham's 2010 Bowling For Bullies. Benefiting Bama Bully Rescue!!!

What better way to show your support for the pit bull breed and those who save them than to gather at Vestavia Bowl in Vestavia Hills Al. with a group of like minded people? This event will directly benefit Bama Bully Rescue. 

Details:

Date- Saturday July 24th

Time- 2:00 p.m.

Place- Vestavia Bowl, Vestavia Hills Al.

Cost- $20 per person. This includes 2 hours of lane time (5 per lane) and shoe rental

Why- To help Alabama's only Bully Breed specific rescue.

Show your support for Bama Bully Rescue and meet like minded Bully owners in your area.

100% of the profit from this event will go to Bama Bully Rescue.

To r.s.v.p. please contact- Richard Burgess at [email protected] aol.com


----------

